# This just in...is this fair?



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

Apparently Amazon is counting each separate episode of the TV shows offered through Prime as part of their library...

http://www.fastcompany.com/1830524/the-juiced-misleading-sizes-of-netflix-and-amazon-streaming-libraries

Is this fair, or misleading?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the world of advertising.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah. This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

Why wouldn't it be fair?

If a series has 100 episodes, that would be 100 items in the library. Some services like Hulu might only be able to offer 50 of those episodes for some reason.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Sledge Hammer! said:


> Why wouldn't it be fair?
> 
> If a series has 100 episodes, that would be 100 items in the library. Some services like Hulu might only be able to offer 50 of those episodes for some reason.


Exactly what I was thinking. I also think the writer of the article was making a mountain out of a molehill. I mean, what's the big deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes it is fair, to me anyway. Maybe the library size police have different standards. :sure:

On the other hand _Fast Company_ is another one of those publications owned by a Forbes listed billionaire, in this case Joseph D. Mansueto, founder and CEO of Morningstar, Inc. the investment research firm that has acquired dozens of other firms and publications. The article's writer Austin Carr is a Columbia journalism graduate who has worked for _Fast Company_ for about four years - that's his experience. Carr apparently finds it appalling. I don't care what he thinks.

In this case size doesn't matter. If they have what you want to see, great! If they don't, somebody else does. And if you pay for Amazon Prime solely because of the size of their library in order to watch their streaming videos, your missing most of the benefits.

And since you've paid nothing for my opinion just like Carr's, you can rest assured both opinions are worth every penny!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got Amazon Prime primarily for the free 2-day shipping with no minimum order required. The Movie/TV service is just a bonus, IMHO. I don't really care how they count; it's more what they have that interests me.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I've got Amazon Prime primarily for the free 2-day shipping with no minimum order required. The Movie/TV service is just a bonus, IMHO. I don't really care how they count; it's more what they have that interests me.


My assessment exactly! In fact, I've been so pleased with the selection of Prime (free) movies, that we cancelled our long, long standing Netflix account. The combo of Prime with occasional Vudu takes care of things nicely and we saved a hundred or so a year, not even counting the saved (and faster) shipping or our orders.


----------

